# Why Side Hits Are The Best: Arthur Longo's Side Hits Euphoria Video



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Arthur Longo just dropped Chapter One of Side Hits Euphoria, which really shows what you can really do with side hits when you're this good... It's really worth a watch if you haven't seen it yet.

Arthur Longo Shows Why Side Hits Really Are The Best Thing in Snowboarding - snowboardingforum.com

I posted the link from Snowboarding Forum's content page because I've never had luck posting Vimeo links here in the forum.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

nice vid, guy can sky off seemingly small hits...


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

That was tight....

Nice edit. Thoroughly enjoyed watching that.


----------

